# Cage For 4 Rats



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

Any recommendations for a rat cage that can support up to 4 rats? I've been told that martin's cages are best, or is there something better? I would want a cage that can contain a flying saucer wheel, medium size litter pan, and a large igloo. It also need to have a big door so I can easily clean and put things in and out of the cage without taking it apart. Currently I have a Petco Rat Manor and I hate it. I wouldn't recommend it to anyone...


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

What is your price range (and nearest big city if you want avid CLers like me to check there)


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Yes I am also a crazy craigslister and can help you look with a price range and city.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Yes I am also a crazy craigslister and can help you look with a price range and city.


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

$200 max, but I wouldn't mind purchasing it online either.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

With that price range, just go for http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752837&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No and cover it in hardware cloth.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Okay then I would just go with a critter nation or ferret nation like nanashi7 mentioned. If you want to save money though we can help you craigslist search.


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> With that price range, just go for http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752837&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No and cover it in hardware cloth.


I'm not liking the idea of having to cover my cage with something. Any cage that will be able to contain my rats without having to put something over it?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Single unit critter nation?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

yes you can do the critter nation http://www.ferret.com/item/critter-nation-small-animal-cage-double-unit/650232/ it has smaller bar spacing or you can even do the single one for 4 rats. http://www.ferret.com/item/critter-nation-small-animal-cage-single-unit/650231/


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

I like the Midwest Critter Nation Double Unit, but how would you wash it? Seems complicated...


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Both doors open up, meaning the entire front of the cage opens. Just wipe it down; I floored mine so it is similar so I just vacuum it as well. I don't use fleece or bedding at all.


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> Both doors open up, meaning the entire front of the cage opens. Just wipe it down; I floored mine so it is similar so I just vacuum it as well. I don't use fleece or bedding at all.


What do you mean by you floored it? I don't want to use bedding or fleece either.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

She probably means that she used laminate tile for the floor.


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

If the flooring is metal, do I even need fleece at all? It'll be much easier to clean and wipe down. I could then just give all the fleece for them to play and nest with.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh, sorry. I guess I was unclear haha. Yes, I meant that my cage which is different was converted to have a solid bottom, such as this cage features.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

You can just cover it with a towel if you don't want to do fleece too. As I said I use bathroom rugs which I just lay on the floor and then remove when needed. You can try with nothing but I would think it would get dirty fast but you can always try  The critter nation is going to be a lot easier to clean then the rat manor and way..... bigger.


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

Well I guess I'm going to switch over to the bigger and better cage, thank you all for all your help.


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

I've read that this cage has a plastic pan floor which make me wonder if my rats are going to chew it apart. Also something about "height adjustable shelves with removable plastic insert for easy cleaning" which seems like there is more plastic in the cage that makes me worry. Are the shelves made out of metal? Also should I worry if my rats will chew apart anything within the cage? I just don't get why people who make cages add plastic when they know that it'll contain rodents. That's the only reason I bought the rat manor, because it's completely made out of metal. If I'm going to spend hundreds of dollars on a cage, I at least want to make sure it isn't going to be destroyed within a few months because my rats are going to chew right through it.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Honestly it depends on your rats. I have plastic shelves and my rats don't chew them. There is the ferret mansion which is big and all metal but it has bigger bar spacing. I have the feisty ferret cage but I think it will be a pain the rear for you.


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

The DCN cages are considered the top of the line rat cages. The plastic (very hard plastic) shelves rest on a gridded metal frame. If you take a look at the DCN photo thread, you might get a better feel for what they are like. 

The rat breeder by us apparently has an excellent reputation (and was highly recommended to me on this forum). She uses and recommends the DCN cages too. It was my understanding that they are the cadillac of rat cages. She also likes the Martin's cages too.

Here's the link to that rattery that shows the DCNs that she herself uses in her rattery. I figure if she's using them, they must be good.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I'll never use anything other than a Martin's. I find them to be of higher quality than Critter Nation cages, amazing customization options, and superior customer service.


----------



## rayne (Sep 5, 2013)

I just have to echo what caged bird said... I have a martin's R695 and I absolutely love it. I also found my dealings with the actual company to be way above par. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

Martin's is the other cage that breeder recommends.


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

After looking into reviews, it seems like the Critter Nation is the best. I just don't feel like dealing with wire mesh anymore, it's a pain to clean. Plus I want to eventually remove all bedding if possible, because I'm hoping to make them 100% potty trained. A daily wipe down seems to be a lot more sanitary than having a fleece with a towel under it laying on each shelf for at least 3-4 days soaked in urine. I'll still give them a bunch of fleece to play with and use as nesting. As for the cage, I want the doors to be as big as possible so I have full control of what's inside the cage and am able to clean more effectively. The only problem with the Critter Nation seems to be that it has a shallow pan, which only makes cleaning even easier and it doesn't bother me the slightest bit because I'm not using any loose bedding.

With all that said, where would be the best and cheapest place to buy a Double Unit Critter Nation? Is ferret.com reliable?


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

I got mine from ferret.com. 
I was actually out of town and out of reliable internet area so I had to deal with their customer service to get the order going. I was super impressed with how helpful and polite they were. My cell service was also cutting out so I ended up speaking with several reps and they were all as nice & helpful as coud be. 
Shipping will cost extra as it weighs aobut 100 lbs.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Ferret.com is great, ordered thrice to date without incident.


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

Well I went through with the purchase, hope it's exactly what I'm expecting.


----------

